# Fascinating reply today from newsletter subscriber



## TUGBrian (Dec 2, 2017)

I was pretty much at a loss for words when getting this reply today from the TUG newsletter:



> You are not helping Timeshare owners trying to sell their timeshares on your Tug Newsletter, you are a detriment to the Timeshare Industry,  Selling Timeshares for $500 when the Timeshare owner probably paid thousands of dollars for them from scrupulous sellers that overcharged for them in the first place.  You should help the timeshare owners not hurt them. A Timeshare owner disgusted with your newsletter.




(note this person wasnt actually a member, just getting the guest newsletter)


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 2, 2017)

Well, obviously, Brian, this is completely true.  And it proves you're a remarkable salesman:  With over 85,000 Tug members, the disgust among the unwashed masses must be enormous. That so many keep coming back, year after year, to renew their disgust with you, shows just how complete your brainwashing techniques have been.  Well played, sir!

Dave


----------



## Iggyearl (Dec 2, 2017)

So sad.  You must cringe at some of these.  This is about as funny as the lady who rescinded her purchase, with the help of Tug members, and then got her membership fee back by protesting with Paypal.  Stranger than fiction.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 2, 2017)

It would certainly be nice if everyone on the forums were a TUG member, but the vast majority are not.

most owners find the forums to get the help they need, and thats exactly what the forums are all about!

we wouldnt want to charge a membership fee for folks to access the forums themselves, it will always exist as a source of truthful info for owners.  We would hope that those that find help on TUG would want to support the site in return...but that is certainly optional as the important part is that they get the information they need from other owners!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 2, 2017)

Assuming the timeshare sellers are aware that they're overcharging, wouldn't that make them unscrupulous ?

( Just asking. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 2, 2017)

eh, thats probably our fault too! =)


----------



## amycurl (Dec 2, 2017)

What really bothers me about this is the misunderstanding of the word scrupulous, the incorrect usage of capitalization, and the complete lack of proper punctuation. Does anyone really think an e-mail so poorly written will help their cause? SMDH


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 2, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> It would certainly be nice if everyone on the forums were a TUG member, but the vast majority are not.
> 
> We would hope that those that find help on TUG would want to support the site in return...but that is certainly optional as the important part is that they get the information they need from other owners!



I'm sure folks have their reasons for choosing not to "support" this forum by becoming dues-paying members.  I am perplexed as to why those that have come to the forums routinely for years remain guests.  The value of membership has been enormous for me personally.   The cost of membership is insignificant in the grand scheme of things.  For me, there is a sense of pride in being a member of this site that provides knowledge, useful information, great dialogue, and online camaraderie. 

It is a great benefit to all that partake and it's great that it's offered to any and all at no cost.  

As far as the person that sent that email. they didn't take the time to gain knowledge.  They are obviously upset due to overpaying for an ownership and probably are running into brick walls trying to find their way out.  Instead of learning, they chose to blame. 

And what's up with this?

"...scrupulous sellers that overcharged for them in the first place."  Perhaps they meant unscrupulous.  Anyway, I'm not sure what that has to do with TUG and what it offers."

Kinda have to feel sorry for them.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 2, 2017)

It would seem from the original message, that the person who feels Tug isn't good for people has been unsuccessful dumping their overpaid-for timeshare on another unsuspecting person.  My take is they expect that timeshares are supposed to have huge value (as they were told at the sales presentation), so by Tug helping people to give away their ownerships, Tug is apparently devaluing the market.  

Tug speaks the truth, and sometimes the truth is quite unpleasant.  It's kind of a caveat emptor situation, where an unaware/uninformed/dazzled-by-bright-shiny-things buyer got terribly ripped off, and now that they can see clearly, they just want to get their money back.  Uh, oh.  Sorrryyy.  Sour grapes, and such.

Dave


----------



## sts1732 (Dec 2, 2017)

The quote gives credence to the overly used term "FAKE NEWS". Perhaps emailed by someone working for a TS company/ Either way WHAT A CROCK..........Just sayin


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 2, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> It would certainly be nice if everyone on the forums were a TUG member, but the vast majority are not.
> 
> most owners find the forums to get the help they need, and thats exactly what the forums are all about!
> 
> we wouldnt want to charge a membership fee for folks to access the forums themselves, it will always exist as a source of truthful info for owners.  We would hope that those that find help on TUG would want to support the site in return...but that is certainly optional as the important part is that they get the information they need from other owners!


I get so upset when I see folks that choose to be a guest vs a member squak the loudest.  I’m so happy I found this forum. It allowed me to purchase timeshares that I love and use. I’m proud to be a member of this forum and I hope others see the value that membership provides.  Thank you for all you do.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 2, 2017)

"Scrupulous is as scrupulous does"  

Yes, I'm aware that doesn't make sense.  But neither did the mentioned post!

I'm so totally disgusted, I'm going to subscribe and see how ridiculous and shameful this whole experience will become.
Hmph!


----------



## Panina (Dec 2, 2017)

TUG is an extreme asset to timeshare owners.  Those who criticize TUG  are still in denial about what their timeshare is really worth.  They want TUG to be the miracle answer to their timeshare dilemma. You can only help those that want help and will listen to the reality of what the timeshare market is. 

I hope the timeshare owner disgusted with our TUG newsletter reads this....You don't have to read our TUG newsletter, take yourself off the list.  One day you will realized TUG told you the truth and you just were in denial.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 2, 2017)

So the letter writer believes it it weren't for tug, people would be able to sell their timeshares for the price they originally paid?!!?


----------



## taterhed (Dec 2, 2017)

So does SMTN, apparently....  (couldn't resist)


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 2, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> So the letter writer believes it it weren't for tug, people would be able to sell their timeshares for the price they originally paid?!!?



I love this response you are spot on


Some folks have a very difficult time facing reality vs what they want. This was definitely the case with that individual


----------



## mash84121 (Dec 2, 2017)

People can put their timeshares up for sale for how every much they want. But that in no way means they will ever sell them for that price. You are simply providing the education and the means for people to come together to buy and sell and the free market determines the price. To me it sounds like this person is a salesperson that has lost one too many sales to educated owners.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 3, 2017)

No, you know...  I had a friend of a friend that I was trying to 'counsel' on the best way to SELL (give away) a very nice Mex timeshare.  It was very, very difficult to convince that person that I was not fabricating the (lack of) value of the unit (near zero).

Honestly, I think he expected me to say  '....of course I'll take it off your hands for free...' at any second and that was my 'scam.'  Of course, by the end of the discussion (and some more research) I think he came around to understand.

It's sad really.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 3, 2017)

There is a Mexican timeshare for sale on eBay for $575,000 right now, so some people still think they have value.  It's been there for a while; looks like they'll take best offer now....


----------



## littlestar (Dec 3, 2017)

A scripture comes to mind, "you can believe a lie and be damned."  A few timeshares have value and a whole lot do not.  Tug reveals the truth.  I like truth.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 4, 2017)

... or you can lead the horse to water but you cannot make the horse drink...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 4, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> ... or you can lead the horse to water but you cannot make the horse drink...


… or you can lead a person to data, but you cannot make the person think.


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 4, 2017)

Reading what they wrote I'm guessing the actual gripe is finding this site after the fact.  If they would have done some research and found this before buying they would probably be very happy.  Instead they got taken by a liar (timeshare salesperson) and it hurts once they realize that.  I know it happened to me in the beginning and then I found Tug and saved thousands on my purchases.  
I'm a long standing member that cherishes the information,advice,help, and friends I communicate with on this site.  I hope I have also helped some people and saved them some of their hard earned money before they were taken advantage of.
Bart


----------

